# Best Branson activites for kids?



## julesmom22 (Feb 23, 2014)

We are going to Branson next month with our 3 kids--3 year old twins and 6 year old.  Which shows and activities does anyone recommend?

We are thinking about Dolly Partons Dixie Stampede or Showboat Branson Belle or Branson Scenic Railway.  Any other recommendations?


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 23, 2014)

julesmom22 said:


> We are going to Branson next month with our 3 kids--3 year old twins and 6 year old.  Which shows and activities does anyone recommend?
> 
> We are thinking about Dolly Partons Dixie Stampede or Showboat Branson Belle or Branson Scenic Railway.  Any other recommendations?



Of course, there's Silver Dollar City that opens mid-March.  It could be a bit cool, and I'm not sure if it's a good fit for the younger children. 

I've not been there, but there's Castle Rock indoor water park that some friends have visited.  

http://www.castlerockbranson.com/

Mike


----------



## Forever29 (Feb 23, 2014)

Todd Oliver and his talking dog.  My sons couldn't stop laughing when we first saw him perform.  There are magic shows to see.  Ride the Ducks.  Definitely go on the Showboat. Mini golf.  Check out this site:  http://www.bransontourismcenter.com/faq/branson-for-kids/

If you go to Dixie Stampede keep in mind they do not give forks to eat with.  Meal is all eaten with your hands.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Feb 24, 2014)

My preschooler loves: 

* Branson Scenic Railway
* Shepherd of the Hills Fish Hatchery 
* Dewey Short Visitors Center for Table Rock Dam
* Mountain Springs Trout Park (a bit of a drive, but worth it to us since it's a stocked pond & he can catch fish quickly and easily by himself)
* Playing dress up and taking photos (there are several places; we've gone to Three Sisters Old Time Photos, which did a great job with the photos)
* Shopping at Dick's Old Time 5 & 10

We also tend to like to hang out around the timeshare resorts for mini golf, playground time, and other resort activities. We have been to Branson 3 times in 2 years, but still haven't made it to the Ride the Ducks, Dixie Stampede, or Silver Dollar City, even though I really want to go. Next time!


----------



## gwenco (Mar 17, 2014)

*Definitely Ride the Ducks!*

Funny how one fit's the other but we actually walked out of Todd Oliver's show as we thought it was boring. And, it ended up being the most expensive show we attended! But, we didn't have any kids with us at the time. One thing my 9 yoa granddaughter enjoyed was the animal show but it only plays I believe, on Saturday mornings at 10 a.m.  I also 2nd Dick's 5 & 10downtown. Also think the Showboat would be to boring for 3 yoas.:ignore:


----------



## MastiffMom (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a 5 and 3 yr old. Silver Dollar City is fun, but it's pricey and maybe not worth it until your kids are a little older. Kids 3 and under *might* get in free...check the website. 

We took my littles to the Dixie Stampede last year, and they LOVED it. I highly recommend it for people of all ages.  One of the PPs was correct about no silverware - take some baby wipes!

Dicks 5 & 10 was really fun, too. 

We haven't done the railway, but I'd like to try it! 

Oh, also, most of the TS have nice playgrounds, and several have indoor pools, so you'd have those options if you want t take it easy. 

MM


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 20, 2014)

julesmom22 said:


> We are going to Branson next month with our 3 kids--3 year old twins and 6 year old.  Which shows and activities does anyone recommend?



Definitely take in the magic show.  I've seen it a couple of times and it's very good.  Here's a half price deal for you also...

http://ky3.upickem.net/engine/SplashDetails.aspx?LID=254&contestid=18512&productid=11767971&p=13


----------

